# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Hướng dẫn chế tạo cưa bàn - Phần 2 (Lưỡi chia, khung bảo vệ, mấu chống giật)

## VMH0307

Xin chào các bạn!
Hôm nay mình xin quay trở lại và tiếp tục chủ đề “Tự chế tạo cưa bàn” mà mình đã đề cập theo link
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/61...cua-ban-Phan-1

Hôm nay chúng ta sẽ cùng chế tạo các thành phần hỗ trợ cho cưa bàn bao gồm: lưỡi chia (spliter), khung bảo vệ (guard), mấu chống giật (paw for anti kickback).
Mình có làm video mô tả quá trình chế tạo các thành phần trên, các bạn có thể xem ở đây:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx71...W-V7ykFMA4y4oz




*Bước 1: Chế tạo lưỡi chia (Spliter)*












Bạn cần sử dụng một tấm thép với kích thước khoảng  200mm x 300mm x 2,5mm, sau đó dùng cưa lọng và cắt tấm thép theo hình dạng mong muốn.
Mình thiết kế lưỡi chia có bộ phận chốt giữ khung bảo vệ và mẫu chống giật.

*Bước 2: Chế tạo mấu chống giật (Paw for anti kickback)* 






Bạn tiếp tục dùng thép tấm để cắt ra 2 mấu với dạng răng cưa có chiều xuôi theo chiều cưa gỗ. Các răng cưa sẽ giúp phôi gỗ chỉ di chuyển theo một chiều, tránh hiện tượng bị giật lại do tác động của lưỡi cưa.

*Bước 3: Chế tạo khung bảo vệ (Guard)* 




















Bạn có thể sử dụng Mica để chế tạo khung bảo vệ, đảm bảo chắc chắn mà tăng tính thẩm mỹ. Ở đây mình sử dụng Mica có độ dày khoảng 8mm.
Khung bảo vệ được thiết kế có các chốt để có thể gá lắp vào lưỡi chia một cách dễ dàng.

*Bước 4: Lắp ráp các bộ phận với nhau và lắp vào cưa bàn*


























Mình dùng các bulong, ốc vít các loại để liên kết các thành phần với nhau và ghép nối với Cưa bàn. Lưỡi chia được gắn với cưa bàn thông qua góc vuông và có thể tháo lắp dễ dàng thông qua ốc vít.

*Bước 5: Hoàn thiện và thưởng thức thành quả.*

----------

anhcos, CKD, cuong, haiquanckbn, Minh Phi Nguyen, solero, Tuanlm

----------

